
Moving from Medium – Does it make sense? - fraenir
https://dvisagie.com/post/moving-from-medium/
======
octosphere
[https://medium.com/@joe_wegner/why-i-dont-write-for-
medium-c...](https://medium.com/@joe_wegner/why-i-dont-write-for-
medium-c7cc156bc5d9)

[https://www.webdistortion.com/2019/05/16/can-we-all-
please-s...](https://www.webdistortion.com/2019/05/16/can-we-all-please-stop-
using-medium-now/)

[https://indieweb.org/POSSE](https://indieweb.org/POSSE)

(Food for thought)

~~~
divanvisagie
"That’s right — Medium owns your content. It owns it to the extent that it can
copyright it and use it for any purpose that is “reasonably appropriate” to
their service"

Dear god that is horrifying, I'm not sure if I stressed it in the article
enough but my main goal was actually owning that editable source content
because quite frankly I have changed my website time and time again. That said
I like Hugo a lot and it meets my balance for simplicity vs control.

